# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  Asiatische Schutzbrille


----------



----------


## Hua Hin

Unser UVV-Beauftragter wäre wohl bei dem ersten Bild in Ohnmacht gefallen.
Da sind ja nicht mal Luftöffnungen zu erkennen, nicht dass der gute Mann noch erstickt. Könnte mir sogar vorstellen, dass wenn Funken auf die Folie kommen, genau der gegenteilig gewünschte Effekt eintritt und ein schmerzhaftes Loch schmilzt.
Das Gesicht des Schweissers möchte ich lieber gar nicht sehen.
Einfach unglaublich unter welchen gesundheitlichen Gefahren das asiatische Wachstum beruht.

Eigentlich gehören diese Bilder schon nicht mehr unter "Witziges",
sondern mehr unter "Trauriges."

----------



----------

> Eigentlich gehören diese Bilder schon nicht mehr unter "Witziges",
> sondern mehr unter "Trauriges."


Ja, traurige Realität!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Daniel Sun

Diese Bilder schicke ich mal unseren Sicherheitsbeauftragten....quasi als Verbesserungsvorschlag!

----------

> Diese Bilder schicke ich mal unseren Sicherheitsbeauftragten....quasi als Verbesserungsvorschlag!


Mach mich aber bitte nicht afür verantwortlich, wenn du keine Prämie dafür bekommst! :aetsch: 

Grüße

Volker

----------

